# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Which adhesive? Yellow tongue to metal joists.

## turbopsi

Hi All, I would appreciate some advice on which adhesive to use for laying down yellow tongue flooring onto Spantec metal joists. Boxspan Steel Kit Flooring System + sub-floor Piers & Bracing - Spantec 
The chipboard manufacturers advice is to use a construction adhesive that is suitable for particleboard. The floor system guys recommend the same. 
A chippy I have spoken to recommended Sikaflex for it's flexibility so I called Sika technical hotline and they recommended Sikaflex 11FC. 
Although the sikaflex 11FC is sold at a premium price, my concern is there's no mention of it being used in floor construction over joists or particleboard. I don't mind paying the extra is it's the better product but I don't want to make the mistake of using the wrong adhesive. 
The cheaper "construction adhesives" such as Liquid nails, Sikabond, Max bond all describe their use being compatible but I have read many opinions which describe them as being rigid and failing in a few years.  
I would greatly appreciate some help. 
Cheers.

----------


## ringtail

Bostik ultraset is the only glue to use in tradition applications IMO. Check their specs. I don't doubt sika would do the job either

----------


## turbopsi

> Bostik ultraset is the only glue to use in tradition applications IMO. Check their specs. I don't doubt sika would do the job either

  Thanks, I had a look at the spec sheet. No mention of steel 
"Bostik Ultraset SF is a one part solvent free polyurethane electrometric adhesive formulated to adhere most types of wood, parquet, strip T & G and sheet timber flooring systems to leveled concrete and timber substrates, or over existing floors"

----------


## ringtail

I love this stuff.   https://www.bunnings.com.au/parfix-3...esive_p1230114

----------

